# Grey squirrel baby



## punkymatty (May 16, 2008)

Hi is anybody else hand rearing baby grey squirrels at the mo, please pm me


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

If you are after help with handrearing squirels pm feorag as she handreared a litter of red squirrels a while back and isnt phobic about greys like some people


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

punkymatty said:


> Hi is anybody else hand rearing baby grey squirrels at the mo, please pm me


Whatever you do DO NOT take it to the vets. As Greys are considered vermin they will have to euthanise it unless you say it's a pet (then they can't)


----------



## buttonmoon1975 (Aug 8, 2010)

That depends on the vet surgery, im a vet nurse and have reared many squirrels. If you need any help just ask but its real easy welpi or lactol milk, toilet them depending on age of course, and move them gradually onto an adult diet.


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

buttonmoon1975 said:


> That depends on the vet surgery, im a vet nurse and have reared many squirrels. If you need any help just ask but its real easy welpi or lactol milk, toilet them depending on age of course, and move them gradually onto an adult diet.


A lot of them will do though  My old teacher actually took a sqirreal in that have been hit by a car and told them it was her pet! She nursed it back and then told the vets that it had 'escaped' Haha


----------



## buttonmoon1975 (Aug 8, 2010)

lol, yes mine seem to 'escape' a lot! :whistling2:


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

Remember that it is illegal to release greys back into the wild!! : victory:


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

955i said:


> Remember that it is illegal to release greys back into the wild!! : victory:


But if they 'escape' what can you do....

:whistling2:


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

kelsey7692 said:


> But if they 'escape' what can you do....
> 
> :whistling2:


You could always try being a bit more responsible and realising the damage they do.


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

955i said:


> You could always try being a bit more responsible and realising the damage they do.


So instead get them euthanised?

It's not like they wake up and go 'Oooooo...lets go do some damage today'


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

kelsey7692 said:


> So instead get them euthanised?
> 
> It's not like they wake up and go 'Oooooo...lets go do some damage today'


No, you would need to keep them or find a zoo etc. that would take them off your hands (I suspect not easy).

This is not a pop at people trying to help wildlife, but these are not 'wildlife' they are very damaging invasives and to be honest I wouldn't hesitate to report anyone that I knew was involved in 'escaping' grey squirrels.

Its not an opinion, its the law and it is there for a good reason.


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

955i said:


> No, you would need to keep them or find a zoo etc. that would take them off your hands (I suspect not easy).
> 
> This is not a pop at people trying to help wildlife, but these are not 'wildlife' they are very damaging invasives and to be honest I wouldn't hesitate to report anyone that I knew was involved in 'escaping' grey squirrels.
> 
> Its not an opinion, its the law and it is there for a good reason.


Would your response be the same if it were a baby rabbit or a fallow deer? There are many non native creatures who have now made a home in the UK, and whether we like it or not grey sqiurrels will now always be a part of the British wildlife. At the end of the day they are still living creatures and deserve no less care than any other imo.


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

955i said:


> No, you would need to keep them or find a zoo etc. that would take them off your hands (I suspect not easy).
> 
> This is not a pop at people trying to help wildlife, but these are not 'wildlife' they are very damaging invasives and to be honest I wouldn't hesitate to report anyone that I knew was involved in 'escaping' grey squirrels.
> 
> Its not an opinion, its the law and it is there for a good reason.


There are many laws that 'are there for a reason' but do not work as they should. Many animal laws are complete :censor: and do not work at all!


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

spirit975 said:


> Would your response be the same if it were a baby rabbit or a fallow deer? There are many non native creatures who have bnow made a home in the UK, and whether we like it or not grey sqiurrels will now always be a part of the British wildlife. At the end of the day they are still living creatures and deserve no less care than any other imo.


I completely agree. It's a living animal and they deserve to be treated the same way you would treat any other!


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

spirit975 said:


> Would your response be the same if it were a baby rabbit or a fallow deer? There are many non native creatures who have now made a home in the UK, and whether we like it or not grey sqiurrels will now always be a part of the British wildlife. At the end of the day they are still living creatures and deserve no less care than any other imo.


No, because they do not destroy wild bird populations when they are around.

We have been very happy to have hedge sparrows (a Red Data List species) nesting in our garden for the last few years. We had a pair of squirrels appear this spring and not a single brood has been raised successfully since they turned up.


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

955i said:


> No, because they do not destroy wild bird populations when they are around.
> 
> We have been very happy to have hedge sparrows (a Red Data List species) nesting in our garden for the last few years. We had a pair of squirrels appear this spring and not a single brood has been raised successfully since they turned up.


I find it hard to beleive that people can be so stone harted about some species.

I actually cannot get my head around it.

:bash:


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

955i said:


> No, because they do not destroy wild bird populations when they are around.
> 
> We have been very happy to have hedge sparrows (a Red Data List species) nesting in our garden for the last few years. We had a pair of squirrels appear this spring and not a single brood has been raised successfully since they turned up.


No but i'm sure they upset the balance a fair bit, just because they don't climb or live in treetops doesn't meean they don't upset native species. All animals unbalance something else whether native or not, thus creating a new balance. It's not always bad, just different.


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

there are many bylaws that state such things as 'all young men should practice archery on the common green every sunday' do you really stick to all laws?
rabbits...destructive invasieves...
are you sure you're not just biased because of your recent sparrow issues?


----------



## ForeverHams (Sep 9, 2008)

This is a debate that i have been thinking about a fair bit recently, i am with 955i on this, i tihnk this is a very responsible view that takes into account the big picture as opposed to anthropomorphizing the species as "evil" etc. 

I think to get a realistic and reasonable view of the situation regarding grey squirrels you have to dissociate yourself from the animal and look at the factors involved. Having thought about this a fair bit, i am personally in favour of the government policies on trapping and culling grey squirrels. 

Without this sort of process being done in northern grey squirrels would already be moving into the Red strongholds in scotland and we could face losing Reds altogether. 

Rabbits and fallow deer arent really a great comparison seeing as we have had them over here for circa 1000 years, greys have only been around since the victorians brought them over. Neither species have had anywhere near the impact grey squirrels have had on our native species. 

I think you'll find that both species are heavily managed, its become and accepted thing (which has to be done). Again to ensure that britains eco-system in maintained you need to look at the big picture not the individual.

apologies for any grammar of spelling mistakes i'm very tired : victory:


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

kelsey7692 said:


> I find it hard to beleive that people can be so stone harted about some species.
> 
> I actually cannot get my head around it.
> 
> :bash:


And I can't believe some people can be so naive just to feel good about 'rescuing' something fluffy. Its about the bigger picture when greys are involved and while I do not feel good about animals dying, I am convinced that non-interference is the best way with this species and 'rescue' is not a good option. 

If you are willing to keep them then fair enough, but to release them (no matter how you try to dress it up) is both illegal and irresponsible.



spirit975 said:


> No but i'm sure they upset the balance a fair bit, just because they don't climb or live in treetops doesn't meean they don't upset native species.


Generally they are only considered pests to crop species, and how farmers manage their pest problems are their own concern.


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

ForeverHams said:


> This is a debate that i have been thinking about a fair bit recently, i am with 955i on this, i tihnk this is a very responsible view that takes into account the big picture as opposed to anthropomorphizing the species as "evil" etc.
> 
> I think to get a realistic and reasonable view of the situation regarding grey squirrels you have to dissociate yourself from the animal and look at the factors involved. Having thought about this a fair bit, i am personally in favour of the government policies on trapping and culling grey squirrels.
> 
> ...


I can only imagine what the introduction of rabbits and hares etc meant for the ecosystem in the UK, maybe without them many species would be more abundant than they are now. Because the grey squirrels are more recent we see the consequences, it doesn't mean that there weren't any back then, just that the eco-system adjusted itself into what we have now. Squirrels aren't the first and certainly won't be the last to be introduced here and i really don't understand the problem with them. I have a pair of wrens living in my garden, or did until the crows kicked them out, should crows be hunted to extinction too as they upset the birds that i am particularly fond of?


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

i am sympathetic to the grey squirrel problem i really am but i do not believe a squirrel should be killed because it is grey, but then i also believe in not killing anything
so one speices is responsible, inadvertantly and due to mans actions, for bringing on the extinction of another, does that mean it is right to cause sufferin to an animal?
as far as the law goes, wouldn't go preachin any of it imo...


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

vawn said:


> i am sympathetic to the grey squirrel problem i really am but i do not believe a squirrel should be killed because it is grey, but then i also believe in not killing anything
> so one speices is responsible, inadvertantly and due to mans actions, for bringing on the extinction of another, does that mean it is right to cause sufferin to an animal?
> as far as the law goes, wouldn't go preachin any of it imo...


You are a wise person 

Most laws covering animals are :censor:


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

vawn said:


> are you sure you're not just biased because of your recent sparrow issues?


Yup, I'm sure : victory:

My argument is being based on fact while the argument that everything should be 'rescued' is based on emotion and humanisation of animals.

Do the people releasing these have a good knowledge of:

a) Carrying capacity (or 'K') for the species in the vicinity of their 'escapes' and are they sure they are not just sentencing them to starve due to lack of resources or being killed due to territorial fighting?

b) A good knowledge of Schedule 1 bird species in the area that may be affected with devastating consequences to the local populations due to the 'escapes'?

I have spent most of my adult life working in conservation and now run a business where my entire work is to mitigate for our native species to prevent/minimise the impacts of development. 

So, given that information, ask yourself why I will quite happily shoot grey squirrels where possible? It is not about being hard-hearted, it is about protecting our native species and if a few squirrels less can help that then so be it, its not something I like, but its how it is.

And the rabbit, hare and deer argument doesn't stack up. They have been sucessful due to farming practices, and short of a deer treading on a skylarks nest, the impact on other species would be negligible as the intensive farming techniques that allowed them to flourish had already pushed many other species out of those areas.


----------



## ForeverHams (Sep 9, 2008)

spirit975 said:


> *I can only imagine what the introduction of rabbits and hares etc meant for the ecosystem in the UK, maybe without them many species would be more abundant than they are now.* Because the grey squirrels are more recent we see the consequences, it doesn't mean that there weren't any back then, just that the eco-system adjusted itself into what we have now. Squirrels aren't the first and certainly won't be the last to be introduced here and I really don't understand the problem with them. *I have a pair of wrens living in my garden, or did until the crows kicked them out, should crows be hunted to extinction too as they upset the birds that I am particularly fond of?*


*
That’s because people didn’t act then... we have the opportunity to do so!*

*I don't see what relevance this particular comment has other than to undermine another person’s perspective? I have no problem taking other people views into consideration but find it extremely irritating when people make it personal. I believe the heart of this discussions lies with non-native species, which crows are not.* *Also where was being hunted to extinction mentioned? A key point in substantiating a successful argument point is avoiding the use of exaggeration and maintaining credibility.*

I would rather not see an animal killed but it isn’t suffering if it is killed humanely.

So you are condemning someone stating the law? A rather arrogant comment in my opinion. Let’s slow down a little and look at the issues in a rational way.

At the end of the day people are going to have alternating opinions on this matter, but the law states it is illegal to release a grey squirrel into the wild in the UK this is one wildlife law I am more than happy to back.


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

it's not supposed to be an argument, someone asked for help...


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

vawn said:


> it's not supposed to be an argument, someone asked for help...


Yes, and then people started advocating disregarding the Wildlife & Countryside Act (1981) and encouraging people to break the law, and another opinion came into play.

(and the word argument is not purely used to mean squabbling :2thumb


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

955i said:


> Yes, and then people started advocating disregarding the Wildlife & Countryside Act (1981) and encouraging people to break the law, and another opinion came into play.
> 
> (and the word argument is not purely used to mean squabbling :2thumb


The animal laws and acts are rubbish! Most of them do nothing to help animals what so ever. Most of them just make it worse. 

Theres nothing wrong with releasing a wild animal back to where it came from.


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

kelsey7692 said:


> The animal laws and acts are rubbish! Most of them do nothing to help animals what so ever. Most of them just make it worse.
> 
> Theres nothing wrong with releasing a wild animal back to where it came from.


Its not a wild animal it is an invasive species.

And which laws in particular are you talking about, and what is your experience of them that makes you so determined that they are rubbish?


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

955i said:


> Yes, and then people started advocating disregarding the Wildlife & Countryside Act (1981) and encouraging people to break the law, and another opinion came into play.
> 
> (and the word argument is not purely used to mean squabbling :2thumb


discuss debate whatever you like... there's never any cause to be mean to anyone just because they do not know what you know
i personally was not advocating the breaking of a wildlife law, i was suggesting that there is honour amongst theives...


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

955i said:


> Its not a wild animal it is an invasive species.
> 
> And which laws in particular are you talking about, and what is your experience of them that makes you so determined that they are rubbish?


I'm an animal studies student. I researched a lot of animal laws and in many cases they have failed animals which they are meant to protect. I also have a teacher who was an animal welfare officer, and she knows about many animal cases.

I also worked for an animal rescue. I have a work placement in a vets. I know my stuff and I'm not naive.



'Invasive species' that happens to live in the wild, and be a animal.


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

kelsey7692 said:


> I'm an animal studies student. I researched a lot of animal laws and in many cases they have failed animals which they are meant to protect. I also have a teacher who was an animal welfare officer, and she knows about many animal cases.


Fair enough, but animal welfare law is, from my experience, quite far removed from Wildlife Law and I know from experience that prosecutions under the Wildlife & Countryside Act can be successfully persued (developer who thought we wouldn't notice if the building we had found a bat roost in disappeared :2thumb.

And while it is debateable about effectiveness of laws, it doesn't mean they should be disregarded, or do the people putting that view think that the trade in ivory and tiger skins should be OK, or the collecting and smuggling of endangered species is acceptable? After all, they are only animal laws and they are rubbish!! 

As far as laws go, they may be flawed and sometimes difficult to police, but they are also probably the only reason you can find great crested newts relatively commonly in the UK and why badgers are not hunted to extinction, which is not a bad achievement.

While it may not suit the rescuers, the upside to a reduction in grey squirrel numbers far outweighs the downside, and incidentally people letting them escape could also be liable for prosecution on two counts if caught:

1) Release of an invasive species.

2) Releasing of a known egg and chick predator during bird nesting season could be seen as causing 'intentional harm' to nesting birds which is also illegal under the Wildlife & Countryside Act.

For either of these offences, fines can be substantial.

I have nothing against rescuing squirrels if people wish to, but with that rescue comes a responsibility to behave within the law once it is rehabilitated, and if you can't do that then you should leave it to take its chances.


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

955i said:


> Fair enough, but animal welfare law is, from my experience, quite far removed from Wildlife Law and I know from experience that prosecutions under the Wildlife & Countryside Act can be successfully persued (developer who thought we wouldn't notice if the building we had found a bat roost in disappeared :2thumb.
> 
> And while it is debateable about effectiveness of laws, it doesn't mean they should be disregarded, or do the people putting that view think that the trade in ivory and tiger skins should be OK, or the collecting and smuggling of endangered species is acceptable? After all, they are only animal laws and they are rubbish!!
> 
> ...


now there's useful info, knew it would be somewhere...


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

vawn said:


> now there's useful info, knew it would be somewhere...


So where's yours?

Don't dismiss what you don't understand :2thumb:


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

ah no i never dissmissd a thing, just like fair play is all

my advice? stay nice :2thumb:


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

vawn said:


> ah no i never dissmissd a thing, just like fair play is all
> 
> my advice? stay nice :2thumb:


Staying nice : victory:, it makes a nice change to have a debate on here without it descending into a row.

(and I did say in the first place that it was about being responsible, not that people shouldn't rehab)


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

955i said:


> Fair enough, but animal welfare law is, from my experience, quite far removed from Wildlife Law and I know from experience that prosecutions under the Wildlife & Countryside Act can be successfully persued (developer who thought we wouldn't notice if the building we had found a bat roost in disappeared :2thumb.
> 
> And while it is debateable about effectiveness of laws, it doesn't mean they should be disregarded, or do the people putting that view think that the trade in ivory and tiger skins should be OK, or the collecting and smuggling of endangered species is acceptable? After all, they are only animal laws and they are rubbish!!
> 
> ...


I do agree. The wildlife laws are far more successful than the animal laws. The problem with the animal laws is that there are so many ways you can get around them.

The Wildlife and Countryside Act was one of the ones I studied. It's quite detailed compared to other animal laws.


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

i can see both side to this argument and i want to put another side forward simply shooting squirels doesn't really seem to be working so is there not a way to make existing populations infertile and let them die out that way. 

another thing is if all the greys go what then,do you think the reds will spread from their already fragmented habitat or will the wrong that humans have done them and blamed on the greys become aparent


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

tomwilson said:


> i can see both side to this argument and i want to put another side forward simply shooting squirels doesn't really seem to be working so is there not a way to make existing populations infertile and let them die out that way.
> 
> another thing is if all the greys go what then,do you think the reds will spread from their already fragmented habitat or will the wrong that humans have done them and blamed on the greys become aparent


I don't think that the remaining populations of red squirrel are large enough, or have a strong enough gene pool to return to all the areas as they were. Habitats are also much more fragmented now as well so unless re-introduction is used they probably won't even be able to reach some areas where they were found previously.

Don't think that humans can back off and hide behind the grey squirrel on this one really, squirrels don't de-forest areas and I suspect humans are far more responsible than greys in the demise of the reds. Not being able to compete efficiently with greys was an unfortunate side effect, not the cause IMO.


----------



## ForeverHams (Sep 9, 2008)

955i said:


> I don't think that the remaining populations of red squirrel are large enough, or have a strong enough gene pool to return to all the areas as they were. Habitats are also much more fragmented now as well so unless re-introduction is used they probably won't even be able to reach some areas where they were found previously.
> 
> Don't think that humans can back off and hide behind the grey squirrel on this one really, squirrels don't de-forest areas and I suspect humans are far more responsible than greys in the demise of the reds. Not being able to compete efficiently with greys was an unfortunate side effect, not the cause IMO.


The Main issue was the squirrel pox virus which the greys carry, reds arent anywhere near as resiliant as greys.

It is possible with the 150 or so thousand reds to re-establish populations but until the grey problem is capped in those areas its pretty pointless. 

would be nice to see red squirrels spread across some areas of the UK again instead of being restricted to islands and scotland.

With a bit of luck i'll get over to the IOW soon to photograph red squirrels! 

Glad this debate seems to have found some common ground or similarity in opinion that can be discussed.

Can get a little bit hairy in other sections of the forum at times!


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

ForeverHams said:


> With a bit of luck i'll get over to the IOW soon to photograph red squirrels!


Have you considered heading up to Formby near Liverpool? They have them there.


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

955i said:


> Have you considered heading up to Formby near Liverpool? They have them there.


Brownsea Island too.


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

kelsey7692 said:


> Brownsea Island too.


Remember going there, didn't see any though :blush:


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

955i said:


> Remember going there, didn't see any though :blush:


Theres some there. In a popular trip for schools in Dorset.

I don't know how big the population there is now though.


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

955i said:


> Have you considered heading up to Formby near Liverpool? They have them there.


 WAS DUDE, virus wiped most out but there is a small and growing population in the depths of the forest which will hopefully get the population their back on form


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

tomwilson said:


> WAS DUDE, virus wiped most out but there is a small and growing population in the depths of the forest which will hopefully get the population their back on form


Really?!?! I was hoping to go this summer  (I say summer...I've been waiting for a actual sunny day)


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

kelsey7692 said:


> Really?!?! I was hoping to go this summer  (I say summer...I've been waiting for a actual sunny day)


 went their last week (and lost my phone :bash wasn't a squirel insight just lots of sighns saying if you see a red squirel, you're having a good day and to let the warden know.


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

tomwilson said:


> went their last week (and lost my phone :bash wasn't a squirel insight just lots of sighns saying if you see a red squirel, you're having a good day and to let the warden know.


Oh dear! That's really bad! :'(


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

kelsey7692 said:


> Oh dear! That's really bad! :'(


 indeed i remember visiting years ago and there was 100's running around


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

tomwilson said:


> WAS DUDE, virus wiped most out but there is a small and growing population in the depths of the forest which will hopefully get the population their back on form


Thats a shame, been about 10 years since we lived that way and the kids used to love going to see the squirrels (and crab fishing in the marine lake at Stockport : victory


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

955i said:


> Thats a shame, been about 10 years since we lived that way and the kids used to love going to see the squirrels (and crab fishing in the marine lake at Stockport : victory


Last time I went crab fishing all I got was a shrimp.

Wheres the best place to see them now then? If Brownsea and Formby don't have so many?


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

kelsey7692 said:


> Last time I went crab fishing all I got was a shrimp.
> 
> Wheres the best place to see them now then? If Brownsea and Formby don't have so many?


No idea, last place I saw any was when I was working at a site in Fife, but even then the population was very reduced from when we had surveyed them 2 years before.

I believe they have had a reintroduction scheme in Anglesey which is the Welsh stronghold for the species so may get to see them around there.


----------



## ForeverHams (Sep 9, 2008)

As has been stated, formby's population was almost wiped out!

I went to brownsea for sika deer a while back and saw a fw squirrels then, i hadnt really got into photography then though.

IOW has around 3500 reds on ... and is the closest location to me by miles.

I have a friend in scotland who photographs them from a hide he set up, he has been feeding(supplementing not replacing) them up there for about 7 years.

Alex


----------



## evileye (Nov 3, 2009)

spirit975 said:


> Would your response be the same if it were a baby rabbit or a fallow deer? There are many non native creatures who have now made a home in the UK, and whether we like it or not grey sqiurrels will now always be a part of the British wildlife. At the end of the day they are still living creatures and deserve no less care than any other imo.


 
i agree! you put it perfectly:notworthy::whip:


----------



## evileye (Nov 3, 2009)

955i said:


> Its not a wild animal it is an invasive species.
> well so are humans then - we're eveerywhere now, yet i see no giant, armed squirrils killing us, do i?
> 
> And which laws in particular are you talking about, and what is your experience of them that makes you so determined that they are rubbish?[/QUOTE]
> well, animals are still being hurt and killed arn't they???


----------



## evileye (Nov 3, 2009)

oops, didn't realise the conversation had been changed:blush::blush::blush:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

A license can be obtained to re-release grey squirrels into an area with other greys and no reds nearby
Natural England - Non-native and former native species


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

Shell195 said:


> A license can be obtained to re-release grey squirrels into an area with other greys and no reds nearby
> Natural England - Non-native and former native species


 ooooooooooohh mink thats another one that has to go and now that we are supporting our wild otter population they are starting to out compete the mink:2thumb:


----------



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

*hi*

I really don't understand the argument they are an invasive species one that will always be around but that does not make it responsible to let them go ,same with ALL other introduced species ,i love all wildlife and would not make a point of going out of my way to eradicate non-native species but certainly would not feel happy about encouraging them .We need to do the best we can for our enviroment by protecting it. Don't blame the people trying to put it right blame the people who put them there .


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

Grey squirrels should all be culled as they carry a type of virus which kills red squirrels!


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> A license can be obtained to re-release grey squirrels into an area with other greys and no reds nearby
> Natural England - Non-native and former native species


THANK YOU! Finaly. I am not even going to bother stating my opinion on grey squirrels as I have had this debate so many times before and am sick of it. however, I do feel a need to correct all those people who do not read the law properly then use it in their argument. nowhere does the law state it is illegal to release grey squirrels. it states that it is illegal to release a non-native species *without a licence.* these "licences" do not entile a certain person to release squirrels whenever and wherever they want, they have to be aplied for for each individual animal or group of animals and gives permition for them to be released into a specific area. as long as you do not live in an area ocupied by reds, the licence is usualy granted.


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

So most on this thread agree that if it wasn't born on this island and it's running riot here, uncontrolled, breeding, causing problems to natives etc then we should cull it.....? 
:whistling2:


----------

